# Slingshot #122 is online!



## Slingshot Collective (Nov 16, 2016)

Rather than start different threads, and since we don't have a PDF of it posted online, please check it out here if you can't find a hard copy: http://slingshot.tao.ca/?page_id=116065

the first two articles are against the DAPL, for what it's worth.


----------

